# Dragon Age: Inquisition - Chinesen wollen Denuvo-Kopierschutz geknackt haben



## MichaelBonke (2. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Dragon Age: Inquisition - Chinesen wollen Denuvo-Kopierschutz geknackt haben* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Dragon Age: Inquisition - Chinesen wollen Denuvo-Kopierschutz geknackt haben


----------



## Razorlight (2. Dezember 2014)

3DM ist keine Szenegruppe


----------



## Schalkmund (2. Dezember 2014)

Razorlight schrieb:


> 3DM ist keine Szenegruppe


Na, dann erhelle uns mal mit deinen Fachkenntnissen über die chinesische "Szene". Wer oder was ist 3DM?


----------



## Wynn (2. Dezember 2014)

so wie ich mitbekam gabs in der szene qualitätsregeln

Bei Spielen muss der kopierschutz entfernt sein komplett - nicht szene gruppen emulieren meist den kopierschutz oder bringe eine unsaubere version raus die viele abstürze hat
teilweise funktionieren die china cracks auch nicht auf allen pcs

Szenegruppen warten meist bei bestimmten spielen wenn es crackbar ist teilweise 30 bis 60 tage bis sie es rausbringen damit das spiel sich gut genug verkauft


Laut Artikel ist es also ein unsauberer china crack der nicht überall laufen wird und viele bugs verursacht


----------



## AC3 (2. Dezember 2014)

Gar nichts wurde geknackt.
Bislang fehlt jeglicher Beweis und weit und breit ist auch noch kein lauffähiges mit Denuvo geschütztes Spiel verfügbar.


----------



## Orzhov (2. Dezember 2014)

Alles nur eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## wipeout (2. Dezember 2014)

AC3 schrieb:


> Gar nichts wurde geknackt.
> Bislang fehlt jeglicher Beweis und weit und breit ist auch noch kein lauffähiges mit Denuvo geschütztes Spiel verfügbar.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uetdmS0fMEY


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Dezember 2014)

In dieser Szene wird es sicher gerade ein Wettrennen geben, wer als Erstes diesen Kopierschutz knackt.


----------



## BiJay (2. Dezember 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Szenegruppen warten meist bei bestimmten spielen wenn es crackbar ist teilweise 30 bis 60 tage bis sie es rausbringen damit das spiel sich gut genug verkauft



Das ist mir neu. Bei denen geht es auch darum, das Spiel möglichst schnell zu cracken. Wenn sie warten, dann eher auf den Release-Tag des Spiels, auch wenn sie schon vorher den Crack fertig haben.

Und im Endeffekt ist es den Leuten, die das Spiel gecrackt haben wollen, auch egal, ob der Crack von der Szene kommt oder sonstwen. Und für 3DM ist die Szene bestimmt umgekehrt auch total egal.


----------



## Styx13 (2. Dezember 2014)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Alles nur eine Frage der Zeit.



So ist es !!!
Seit der Speicherung von Spielesoftware auf Magnetbandkassetten bis zum heutigen Tag
wurde ausnahmslos jeder sogenannte Kopierschutz "ausgehebelt" ( wenn gleich mancheiner
eher dem Verhindern des Weiterverkaufs als dem Kopierschutz dienen sollte).
Diesem wird es früher oder später nicht anders ergehen.


----------



## battschack (2. Dezember 2014)

Nächste hack wird wohl für die ps4 sein.

Wenn das stimmt das da einiges von sony geklaut wurde. Mit etwas pech war da die ps4 schutz dinger auch dabei. Wovon ich mal ausgehe bei 11k gb an daten wo sony geklaut wurden...


----------



## Schalkmund (2. Dezember 2014)

battschack schrieb:


> Nächste hack wird wohl für die ps4 sein.
> 
> Wenn das stimmt das da einiges von sony geklaut wurde. Mit etwas pech war da die ps4 schutz dinger auch dabei. Wovon ich mal ausgehe bei 11k gb an daten wo sony geklaut wurden...


Naja, jetzt wo die meisten Konsolen immer am Netz hängen und neue Spiele häufig System-Updates erfordern kann man da ja immer wieder nachbessern. War bei der 360 auch nicht anders da musste man im laufe der Jahre etliche Male neu-flashen damit man auch weiterhin mit "Sicherheitskopien" spielen konnte.


----------



## battschack (2. Dezember 2014)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Naja, jetzt wo die meisten Konsolen immer am Netz hängen und neue Spiele häufig System-Updates erfordern kann man da ja immer wieder nachbessern. War bei der 360 auch nicht anders da musste man im laufe der Jahre etliche Male neu-flashen damit man auch weiterhin mit "Sicherheitskopien" spielen konnte.



Etliche mal neu flashen? LT-2 >>>zu LT3 flashen und schon warst du aktuell und bist du immer noch. Und wie lang ist das her mit dem flash?

Du musst wohl ein anderes xbox haben bzw kennen.

Auch die ps3 spiele kriegen z.B updates und die kopien gehen danach trotzdem.

Ist die konsole einmal offen ist es so gut wie unmöglich da etwas zu machen.

Auser sony und microsoft setzen dann nur noch auf Online spiele. Bist du Offline geht kein spiel mehr. Anders ist das nicht zu lösen


----------



## xSurprise (2. Dezember 2014)

Crack wird im wohl im Laufe der Woche kommen, laut einem Mitglied von 3DM.
Und 3DM ist keine Scenegroup, weil Scenegroup an bestimmte Regeln gebunden sind bzw sich daran halten. Dazu gehört dass keine Loader oder ähnliches verwendet werden dürfen. Genau dies tut aber 3dm und andere Gruppen die nicht zur Scene gehören.


----------



## tkainz (3. Dezember 2014)

Styx13 schrieb:


> So ist es !!!
> Seit der Speicherung von Spielesoftware auf Magnetbandkassetten bis zum heutigen Tag
> wurde ausnahmslos jeder sogenannte Kopierschutz "ausgehebelt" ( wenn gleich mancheiner
> eher dem Verhindern des Weiterverkaufs als dem Kopierschutz dienen sollte).
> Diesem wird es früher oder später nicht anders ergehen.



Diablo 3 ist nach wie vor ungecracked.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Dezember 2014)

Weil essentielle Spieldaten vom Server gestellt werden und ein Diablo 3 ohne Blizzard-Net schlichtweg nicht funktionsfähig ist.


----------



## Wynn (3. Dezember 2014)

tkainz schrieb:


> Diablo 3 ist nach wie vor ungecracked.



Diablo 3 und das Addon Reaper of Souls kamen 24 Stunden nach Release für PS3 und Xbox 360 raus weil es da einen Single Player Modus gab

Starcraft 2 und Starcraft 2 Hearth of the Swarm kamen ca. 3 Monate nach Release mit einem Battle.net Simulator raus


----------



## tkainz (3. Dezember 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Diablo 3 und das Addon Reaper of Souls kamen 24 Stunden nach Release für PS3 und Xbox 360 raus weil es da einen Single Player Modus gab
> 
> Starcraft 2 und Starcraft 2 Hearth of the Swarm kamen ca. 3 Monate nach Release mit einem Battle.net Simulator raus



ich meinte die PC Version, für Diablo 3 kamen einige Server-Emulatoren raus, allerdings waren diese nie eine 1:1 Kopie. Die Besonderheit bei diesem Spiel ist, dass die gesamte Droplogik und Attributverteilung der Gegenstände serverseitig berechnet wird.


----------



## Morphy2k (4. Dezember 2014)

Naja, ob es wirklich was taugt ist die andere Frage. Das Ding ist hochgradig experimentell, funktioniert nur auf bestimmten 64Bit CPUs und ist ein Art Emulator der wahrscheinlich Performanceeinbußen mit sich bringt.


----------



## Styx13 (5. Dezember 2014)

tkainz schrieb:


> Diablo 3 ist nach wie vor ungecracked.



Damit könntest Du recht haben.
Ich meinte allerdings echte Spiele, keine reinen Online-Zockereien.
Die 2 war mein letztes Diabolo, Teil 3 können sie sich an die Kniescheibe nageln, oder einkochen, oder ...... !!!


----------



## Ikazuchi (13. Dezember 2014)

Diablo 3 ist genau so geknackt wie wow.
Private server. Nicht 100% vollständig aber naja....

StarCraft 2 ist Lange geknackt.
Inkl. Multiplayer. Via local battle.net server emu...

DRM ist nicht gegen piraten gedacht. Nur gegen kunden...
Kein weiterverkauf oder multi mit einer kopie


----------

